# On benefits and proud



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.channel5.com/shows/on-benefits-proud/episodes/on-benefits-proud

Good old channel 5 with a barrel scaping programme to noise people up.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Great. Another program that will upset the narrow-minded among us, and tar everybody on benefits with the same brush.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly ^^


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

do you think they get a referal fee when jeremy kyle picks them all up after ??


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Let's not kid ourselves that the majority on benefits couldn't do more....people who genuinely need to rely on benefits at points in their life are in the minority and probably don't stay on them for long unless it is tragic disability etc.

We have a certain portion of our society that is lazy and not willing to work which is why there is so many entrepreneurial and actual job opportunities for people who come into the country and are willing to work.

Have realised that this could be the beginning of a rant so buttoning it now lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

that woman though given a 6 bedroom house and whinging about it .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> that woman though given a 6 bedroom house and whinging about it .


The way a few of them are speaking, they are intentionally trying to wind people up.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am better off no working by the looks of it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> I am better off no working by the looks of it.


^ why?.....how many kids have you got that you're not telling us about Ross??....eh?..eh?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

None so far Krim


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> None so far Krim


Glad to hear you're using a decent 'tyre' on your 'ride'....<wink wink> :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Always work with quality rubber with the amount I am claiming when I sign on lol


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

That fat **** should be stopped for usinh tax payers cash to have virgin and sky in every room, all jokes aside, that is a **** take, give her vouchers for food and gas no cash, she never wants to work so **** her, i ****ing hate ****s like her, this prohramme made me really ****ing angry


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Deniance said:


> That fat **** should be stopped for usinh tax payers cash to have virgin and sky in every room, all jokes aside, that is a **** take, give her vouchers for food and gas no cash, she never wants to work so **** her, i ****ing hate ****s like her, this prohramme made me really ****ing angry


Unfortunately mate, there alot more people exactly like her. There are some people out there who qualify for benefits and do not abuse the system, however due to the ease and the quantities of money people get nowadays it takes hard-working individuals for granted and leaves the system open for abuse. Sometimes makes me wonder why i do a 40 hour week and commute around 2 hours a day to and from work to pay for some lazy so & so to sit on there backside all day. I used to know somebody who didnt want to work, had a kid (and wants more) as an excuse to stay at home and not need to go out to work. Council house provided - new bf allowed to move in and benefits unchanged. Safe to say, I am no longer friends with this individual.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Oops beat the swear filter, sorry young children, bad day.

Cannot believe she takes money to help her situation, then blatantly shows it on tv, im guessing its because she knows they cannot touch her. So so so annoying, there should be no way in the world where you are allowed to spend benefit money on multiroom, speechless


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Deniance said:


> Oops beat the swear filter, sorry young children, bad day.
> 
> Cannot believe she takes money to help her situation, then blatantly shows it on tv, im guessing its because she knows they cannot touch her. So so so annoying, there should be no way in the world where you are allowed to spend benefit money on multiroom, speechless


The sky tv and virgin was a joke, but they had nothing else.

Some old TVs that people give away these days and a leather sofa that was older than me was about all of their possessions.

Channel 5 wanted you to be enraged that these people on benefits had more than you. Sadly if their most prized possession is a £70 tv bill, I feel sorry for them.

It just seems to be these days that everyone seems to be happy to avoid paying for essential things, as long as they have money for Sky, the latest phones and cars.

I couldn't believe that family admitted on tv about getting her brother in law to move in so they got more money. Then highlight their landlord was happy to play along with the game.

Or the women with 11 kids admitting she happyily used shoplifters for goods.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

When i lived oop norff and made redundant, i used to see a young couple in the job centre every time i was there. He was claiming, she was claiming, 2 kids and rent paid for. Between them they were bringing in £500 a week in benefits, as he said to me once, why would he give that up to take a job that pays a lot less.
This is the problem, the government is making it far too atractive to be out of work at the minute and to be fair, its been like this for too long now.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Exactly i don't earn 500 quid a week working , its ludicrous that you can stay at home and get more than someone working . 

As said above though although i cant afford sky multiroom i have far more than a **** rundown old house , a knackered sofa and a tv that no one wants .


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Saw a sticker on a car the other day that read.

" Children are for life not just for benefits ", thought that was very good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

These people are a minority not a majority. If they were so commonplace they wouldn't make front page news.
Unlike the poor souls who have to go to food banks.
Which in 2013 in england i personally find fcucking disgusting...


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I worked for 55 years paying tax and insurance and I am still taxed on my pensions, these do not want to work parasites get all their benifits tax free so means I am still contributing to keep these morons.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> These people are a minority not a majority. If they were so commonplace they wouldn't make front page news.
> Unlike the poor souls who have to go to food banks.
> Which in 2013 in england i personally find fcucking disgusting...


They may be a minority, but they are out there none the less, i just dont see how its allowed, it is outrageous, how can they flaunt it on tv, i say well done channel 5, if its not broadcast or reported then these mutants will get away with it even longer, more publicity the better, maybe enough people will get angry and throw dinner at the tv , maybe thats what it will take,

why cant they be forced into picking up litter or other stuff the community needs, i just cancelled my multiroom to het ready for crimbo, oh jee wizz,


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Deniance said:


> They may be a minority, but they are out there none the less, *i just dont see how its allowed*, it is outrageous, how can they flaunt it on tv, i say well done channel 5, if its not broadcast or reported then these mutants will get away with it even longer, more publicity the better, maybe enough people will get angry and throw dinner at the tv , maybe thats what it will take,
> 
> why cant they be forced into picking up litter or other stuff the community needs, i just cancelled my multiroom to het ready for crimbo, oh jee wizz,


^ but there lies the cause of the problem - they ARE allowed.

So. Are the spongers like these highlighted on the program the problem, or are the Government for giving such ridiculous handouts?

Take the other night - DIY SOS was on. A bloke on there had served for his country, and gathered injuries that no longer allow him to work. They asked the Council for a downstairs bathroom, and had waited and waited for it to be 'sorted'. So, to cut a long story short, the bathroom got sorted by the program after somebody had written in...

...the woman on the other program just keeps spreading her legs, and ends up getting a £500k property.

So, I ask you again....are the spongers the problem, or the Government?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't hate the player hate the game ? No i ****ing despise both !


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

It is truly disgraceful that people can act in such a way as those on the programme did and will continue to do so..

The fat woman declaring she would only take a job if the wages would pay her bills and leave her with 500 quid a week left over....
Her bone idle bloke saying what a **** hole they lived in without even thinking of decorating said hole.. He does after all have plenty of time to do the flipping job...

I have no problem with people getting help if they are genuine but FFS how many are simply making the decision to do nothing and pick up money so easily...

These people are transparent so why are they not sorted out and booted off benefits ? Beats me !


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Its a joke take, it really is.

I don't mind admitting that after my dad left my mum when I was 7, my mum was forced to bring me up on her own & she did so on benefits.

I know that this programme is focussing on the extreme cases of benefit scroungers, but clearly back in the late 70's & 80's the benefit system was a far more strict.

My mum didn't have much, but she had the moral fibre to do without for long periods to ensure that I was fed, had clothes on my back and was clean & tidy.
She pushed me hard to do well at school & if I stepped out of line she came down on me like a tonne of bricks
I didn't have much as a kid/teenager, because my mum couldn't afford the luxuries and I learned very quickly that 'if you can't afford it, you cant have it' as that's how I was brought up.

What's happened over the past 20 years or so IMHO is that people have confused 'needs' with 'wants' 

You don't NEED a smartphone, internet access, the latest gadgets, the latest fashions, 20 **** a day, booze yet people have either become too blind to what's important or refuse to cut their cloth accordingly.

People on benefits appear to be spending their cash on the 'wants' rather than the necessities that the system is there to provide. 

EG: So you're on benefits and you've got 3 kids to feed, but your so god damn lazy and selfish you refuse to give up your 20 **** a day habbit & Saturday night down the boozer and mobile phone contract in order to ensure the kids are fed/kept clean

just sums up how skewed some peoples attitude is in 'modern Britain' if they consider themselves deprived if they don't have the latest phone/flat screen TV, so they got the gadgets and then plead poverty and blame the government

My mum was aghast at what these people were apparently allowed to get away with herself.

She told me that when I was a nipper, the DHSS at the time classed the family allowance as part of her 'income', so while the neighbours across the road could use their family allowance to treat their kids. My mums Family allowance had to go towards food and general living costs.

Clearly something is majorly wrong if people can spend all their working life on benefits


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i agree in the benefits system being there for the geniune but we all know of someone clearly on the take


----------

